# Craftsman 315275110



## didgeridan (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello all.
I recently bought the Craftsman 3.5hp industrial plunge router from a pawn shop and made a table and vacuum system for it. When it was all done, the router motor decided to stop working. I took into Sears and a week later (yesterday) they called and said they can't fix it because they no longer make the part. They didn't tell me what part, but I'm assuming it has to do with the motor coil, wiring, whatever...
Does anyone know how i can get around this problem without having to get a different router?


----------



## didgeridan (Jun 14, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I already tried replacing the brushes. Sears had the brushes but not the other part(s). Weird.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello Dan...

Good chance that particular router (I used to have one) used to be made by Ryobi for Sears. You might want to try and locate a Ryobi dealer or a shop that deals with small electrical motors for your repairs. The brushes went on mine and when they did, they took out the windings as well. I used it as an excuse to pick up a new router... Looking back though, I gotta say, it was a pretty darn good router. Might be worth repairing...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

didgeridan said:


> Hello all.
> I recently bought the Craftsman 3.5hp industrial plunge router from a pawn shop and made a table and vacuum system for it. When it was all done, the router motor decided to stop working. I took into Sears and a week later (yesterday) they called and said they can't fix it because they no longer make the part. They didn't tell me what part, but I'm assuming it has to do with the motor coil, wiring, whatever...
> Does anyone know how i can get around this problem without having to get a different router?


No offense to sears but, this is their major downfall. If you have a local tool repair shop, take it to them. They'll more than likely fix it and for far less than what sears would charge you.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dan,

If you post a picture, there's a *fair* chance somebody will see it and tell you what make/model it closely resembles.


----------



## didgeridan (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll look into the Ryobi thing and a local repair shop. I'd upload a pic but Sears has my router in transit for another week.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

You may want to call Sears they do get them in for repair and all are not picked up,that they sale off cheap for the cost of the repair bill..the norm..it may just save you a freight bill back for a door stop..

=====



didgeridan said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll look into the Ryobi thing and a local repair shop. I'd upload a pic but Sears has my router in transit for another week.


----------

